
"iPhone nano" rumor comes back to life, now with $200 unsubsidized price tag - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/apple/news/2011/02/iphone-nano-rumor-comes-back-to-life-now-with-200-unsubsidized-price-tag.ars
======
pneill
Doesn't make sense to me. You could buy an iPhone for a little over $250 if
the carriers wanted. Consider this: An iPod touch is an iPhone without the
phone. That costs $230. You can walk into any carrier and buy a cellphone
without contract for less then $20. So iPod touch + cell phone = iPhone.
Should cost between $250-300. The unsubsidized prize of $600 bucks is just
baloney.

Maybe the real story is that Apple is going to insist that the carriers cell
the iPhone without a contract?

